# L'Oreal HIP pigments



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2006)

I was at Target this weekend and I saw that HIP had pigments.  None of the colors seemed that great but I was still wanting to buy some.  Has anyone here tried any of this line or these new pigments?  The pigments were $11 and I thought I would check to see if anyone tried it before I bought them.  What do you think of this line?  Thanks!!!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 27, 2006)

i haven't tried anything from the HIP line. nothing impresses me, or stands out, and i found the makeup on the advertisements to be obnoxious, and not even well-applied.

the HIP pigments seemed to be ok colors, i guess. you can basically tell they are a blatant rip off from mac. also, they're $10-12 for 1.5g versus $20 for 10g. they end up being a lot more expensive, per gram, than mac. i think there's a thread on swaptawk about the quality of them...from what i read, they weren't impressive.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 27, 2006)

i didn't see those yet... but i do like the e/s duo's but if the size is that small and MAC's huge.... why bother...


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2006)

bellaetoile said:
			
		

> i haven't tried anything from the HIP line. nothing impresses me, or stands out, and i found the makeup on the advertisements to be obnoxious, and not even well-applied.
> 
> I totally agree!  I think that the make-up is very poorly blended and applied.  The colors they put on the model are not even complementary to their individual skin tones.  Even the logo looks like MAC!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2006)

Haven't tried the pigments but I've tried the shadows and blushes...and IMHO, they are poorly pigmented...it's almost as if they tried too hard to make them high-pigmented but it made them really hard to blend and not last as long. for example, my shadows faded fast and were very hard to apply, and the blush was almost too pigmented to no matter how hard I tried, it wouldn't blend and I'd have to remove it and start over. But if you try the pigments, let us know how they are! HTH!


----------



## Nicoletta (Jun 29, 2006)

How funny. I just saw these at CVS and my eyes rolled over in my head. Theyr'e SO copying MAC. They have one that looks EXACTLY like blue brown pigment.. The jars are smaller and come with a sifter which is neat, but I have no desire to purchase any of them


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicoletta* 
_How funny. I just saw these at CVS and my eyes rolled over in my head. Theyr'e SO copying MAC. They have one that looks EXACTLY like blue brown pigment.. The jars are smaller and come with a sifter which is neat, but I have no desire to purchase any of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally!  Even the logo looks like MAC's!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 1, 2006)

what's the real name, I have no idea what HIP stands for


----------



## TRES TEAL (Jul 1, 2006)

high intensity pigment


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 1, 2006)

i wonder if the blue brown pigment is less red than mac?
 i am getting the parrot "look alike" today-(eyeshadow). i will report back


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

Let us know how the parrot "look-alike" is!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 2, 2006)

It is pretty good, perhaps a bit darker blue, but really pretty. I will wear it today to see for sure.If I can track down my cam i will post pics.
 But, shop around as there is a pretty big price discrepancy.(check this thread out)
:http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49969


----------



## Sanne (Jul 2, 2006)

is this stuff still availbl, I cannot find it @ lorealparis.com


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

target or cvs sells it if either of them are available to you.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jul 7, 2006)

I saw it at Walmart today. I'm scared to try it.


----------



## jennie2516 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Great!*

I tried them today- I bought two of them and they were EXACTLY the same as mac pigments!  same texture and everything.  I can't believe it- I never thought i would see anything like pigments in a drugstore.  when they go on sale im going to buy them all


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 7, 2006)

See now i have to try this out, i like Loreal brands... I was always to try the HIP out didnt know if it was worth the $$


----------



## solardame (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_i wonder if the blue brown pigment is less red than mac?
i am getting the parrot "look alike" today-(eyeshadow). i will report back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The red-brown color in H.i.P Intrepid and Blue Brown are identical. Although the green shimmer in Intrepid reminds me more of Club e/s

Great knock-off if a person can not possibly get ahold of Blue Brown. BUT price per gram MAC is actually cheaper.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 9, 2006)

Actually, I thought the stuff wasn't bad at all that I got.  I got a couple of the 2-color shadows in some brown shades and liked them pretty well.

I also rolled my eyes when I saw ALL the pigment copies starting to appear out there, not just the HIP, but the Mary-Kate & Ashley, and another one I saw, maybe L'Oreal (not HIP).  But if people like them, I guess it's fun to have new products in every line coming out all the time!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 9, 2006)

i got their Parrot look-alike e/s an d wasn't overly impressed. It didn't go on smoothly, and the staying power is crap.
Good thing i got it for free, i wouldn't buy it.


----------



## purseaddict (Jul 10, 2006)

i bought 3 of the eyeshadow (not pigments) pots from target when i was in buffalo.  i was excited because we dont have them here in canada.....but when i tried them, i was very disappointed. however, i was surprised that when you use them wet, they are decent for eyeliner.  i havent tried all of the colours though, which is my next mission.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_ they're $10-12 for 1.5g versus $20 for 10g. they end up being a lot more expensive, per gram, than mac._

 






 You'd save a lot of money purchasing MAC's piggies.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

I actually bought both 'exquisite' (gold) and 'dazzling' (silver) HIP pure pigment shadow sticks and their new volumizing mascara (accidentally in 'blue black').
The shadow sticks are good, but I probably only fell in love with the gold one because I'd never tried gold eyeshadow before. They both improve immensely when applied wet. So much so that I've wet the whole end of the cute little stick so that they go on nice and bold. I've only used them a few times, so I have no idea how long they will last...
The mascara however was a total disappointment. I have stubby little lashes that need all the help they can get, and while my lashes got nice and thick, they were also pretty heavy and clumped. Perhaps they'll look better when I get a new eyelash curler? (My old one's mysteriously absent...)
I have yet to try MAC (soon, I promise), but I'm sure that L'Oreal can't compare.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jul 23, 2006)

I haven't bought any of these so I can't say anything about the quality, but if you have an Ulta store nearby and want to try these by HIP... these are on sale right now, Buy 1 Get 1 Free - plus, you can print a $3.50 off $10+ coupon from the Ulta website - which makes it not a bad deal. 

HTH!


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 23, 2006)

i recently got ahold of parrot and absolutely love it but th hip shadow duos are really good too. i got "showy" with the two blue colors and the color pay-off, with udpp, works excellent, in my opinion. i just recently got udpp and its done nothing but impressed me!!


----------



## Jaimiegoesrawr (Jul 24, 2006)

They're on sale at Ulta for $3.50 right now


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i haven't tried anything from the HIP line. nothing impresses me, or stands out, and i found the makeup on the advertisements to be obnoxious, and not even well-applied.

the HIP pigments seemed to be ok colors, i guess. you can basically tell they are a blatant rip off from mac. also, they're $10-12 for 1.5g versus $20 for 10g. they end up being a lot more expensive, per gram, than mac. i think there's a thread on swaptawk about the quality of them...from what i read, they weren't impressive._

 
its more like 7.5g for $20.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2006)

I got the green pigment and it is a little lighter than M.A.C.'s golden olive.


----------

